# D&D NEXT ADVENTURE CONTEST



## EricNoah

Blast from the past - I love it!


----------



## Sean Anderson

Just to clarify, each entry has to contain one of the maps, but does that have to be the only map used (i.e. can we supplement one with a second map of our own?) and/or can more than one of the above maps be used?


----------



## Remathilis

Can we create/convert our own monsters or use some from the Crystal Shard Encounter's documents?


----------



## Morrus

Sean Anderson said:


> Just to clarify, each entry has to contain one of the maps, but does that have to be the only map used (i.e. can we supplement one with a second map of our own?) and/or can more than one of the above maps be used?




Just the one map!



Remathilis said:


> Can we create/convert our own monsters or use some from the Crystal Shard Encounter's documents?




You can refer to (but not reproduce) monsters from the Crystal Shard document; that said, my advice would be to tie it in in a non-mechanical manner because a lot of folks won't have that document.


----------



## Remathilis

Morrus said:


> You can refer to (but not reproduce) monsters from the Crystal Shard document; that said, my advice would be to tie it in in a non-mechanical manner because a lot of folks won't have that document.




Gotcha. We're ok then on making our own monsters or converting them from earlier editions?


----------



## Morrus

Actually, that's changed; the Crystal Shard request has been withdrawn. The competition post has been updated accordingly.


----------



## DLIMedia

Is there any way to get the maps in higher resolution, or is what's provided above all we have?


----------



## Morrus

DLIMedia said:


> Is there any way to get the maps in higher resolution, or is what's provided above all we have?




That's all I have, I'm afraid! They're the same copies used 13 years ago.


----------



## Quickleaf

Morrus said:
			
		

> It should use the latest D&D Next playtest packet. Unfortunately, if you don't have that packet, you're out of luck, as I can't share it with you. But if you did download it at the time, you have the necessary rules.



Ah, too bad, would like to have contributed to this, but looks like I'm out of luck. I just couldn't keep up with all the changes in the playtest documents. Are they still using tool/mount/gaming set proficiencies like in September? I don't know!

Best of luck to everyone who is entering the contest though! ENWorlders have amazing creative talent


----------



## dmgorgon

Can the adventure make reference to a published campaign setting?


----------



## Morrus

dmgorgon said:


> Can the adventure make reference to a published campaign setting?




It's probably best not to - even if only to ensure it's as widely useful as possible.


----------

